# Malware?



## Porygon-X (May 16, 2010)

So, I was browsing through the forums, and when I went to this topic: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=18661, Google Chrome gave me this screen:



Spoiler












Any reasons why? Oh, and my AV progamme is: AVG Internet Security 9.0, if that matters.


----------



## Beats (May 16, 2010)

Maybe an image is hotlinked from the site stated?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

OMFG
maybe its because of an image there

junk.mynimal.net

and I'm using Kasperky Internet Security 2010
maybe there is really something wrong with that topic


----------



## iYoshi- (May 16, 2010)

Welc..... Uhh nevermind


----------



## EpicJungle (May 16, 2010)

Me also! It happened to me..


----------



## tj_cool (May 16, 2010)

Seems to be caused by the Avatar of user mynimal.
I removed it, it should work fine now


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

never had that problem!


----------



## tj_cool (May 16, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> never had that problem!


Are you using chrome?
If not, then that's normal


----------



## ehayes427 (May 16, 2010)

usually i do.

right now i'm using internet explorer.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 17, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Seems to be caused by the Avatar of user mynimal.
> I removed it, it should work fine now



Thanks! Works fine now. Lock this please!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 17, 2010)

You got it. 
Thank you for bringing this problem to our attention.


----------

